# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Fjalor erotik

## kapsolli85

Mesa duket fjalori erotik 2-shi  i Edmond Tupes qenka i pa pam... Kush e ka lexuar? Dhe nqs e keni lexuar kush mund ti bej nje skanim te vogel qe te marrim dhe ne njohuri?

P.S: jepni gjithashtu mendimin dhe reagimet e juaja nqs e keni lexuar...

----------

